# Custom VPS Panel - Suggestions, tips and ideas



## keanu (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

In the last months I've been working on a VPS control panel as I wanted to make my own to provide hourly billing and other features panels don't offer today. I'm looking for tips and suggestions how to improve my product.

Currently the control panel is only used in-house, but I might license it.

Features as of today:


Hourly Billing
Creation and destruction of VPS
Basic VPS operations
Snapshots
DNS management
App installer (Wordpress, LNMP)
Rebootless Scaling
Auto-scaling
Auto-scaling scales the server vertically depending on system load and RAM usage. Very useful for high traffic sites that don't use capacity 24/7

Apps are currently limited to those two, but we are constantly adding new apps. What apps would you like to see in a commercial product? What features would you like to see?

Screenshot: https://gyazo.com/eeaff6f05ed43109249943395bed4e73

Demo: https://portal.elasticnode.net

Looking forward to your feedback.

Thank you


----------



## VPN.SH (Oct 7, 2015)

Do you have some test credentials setup for the demo?


----------



## keanu (Oct 7, 2015)

You can register yourself for free, but spinning up VPS's costs money. Let me know your email in PM after you have signed up and I'll give you a few hours credit.


----------



## VPN.SH (Oct 7, 2015)

Ah, my apologies. I assumed that there may be a full demo setup with the ability to create VM's etc without them actually existing, so purely to get a feel for the system.


----------



## Scudlayer (Oct 7, 2015)

It's a really excellent initiative. There is always space for a better Control Panel. What hypervisor do you run?
Migrations, could be a good additional feature....


----------



## keanu (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Scudlayer,

We currently offer this already. You can take a snapshot of a server, and deploy this in a different location. But we only have one location for now so that doesn't come in handy at the moment .


----------



## Scudlayer (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Keanu, a more direct migration step (one step) could be useful. What hypervisor does the panel run?


----------



## casdr (Oct 8, 2015)

This looks pretty neat. I think it would be better to be able to migrate directly though.


----------



## keanu (Oct 8, 2015)

We use OpenVZ, because of it's rebootless scaling. We need this for our features and autoscaling. We also allow you to download a snapshot to a tar.gz archive so you can recover files from your VPS locally.

We will add direct migration in a future stage.


----------



## MightWeb-Greg (Oct 9, 2015)

Is this something you're using in house or selling to compete with SolusVM etc?


----------



## GalaxyHostPlus (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks really nice I would suggest change OS Template name to Ubuntu 15.04 32 bit it will look more clean I think.


----------



## keanu (Oct 9, 2015)

Hello,

This is something in house for our product Elasticnode.net, a VPS provider. I got ideas to license it though, at a later stage.

Thanks


----------



## AlphaNine_Vini (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice to see you have introduced LNMP. This is more in demand. I really appreciate your efforts. All the best wishes. You can include VNC for apps


----------



## keanu (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you for your kind words. We will consider your recommendation to add VNC to the control panel!


----------



## kunnu (Oct 17, 2015)

My favorite actor is Keanu Reeves.

Really nice control panel. Can't give suggestion but do you have a plan for selling it for production use?


----------



## OnSebastian (Oct 18, 2015)

Looks pretty nice to me.


Would like to see it with KVM Virtualization instead of only OpenVZ for the future but if you start to license it we might try it out for sure


----------



## Sonwebhost (Oct 18, 2015)

If I had the details for a vps like ip address and login details and use your panel and input those details will it be able to boot reboot and shut down the vps just asking


----------



## keanu (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, it's really helpful to me.

@kunnu

*We currently want to try out the control panel internally first before selling it, test it for stability and security. We host a few clients on the control panel and seems to be running good because of the way it was developed, it's ultra scalable.*

*@OnSebastian*

*We cannot implement OpenVZ because of the features such as auto-scaling and rebootless upgrades. We could drop these features, but I think OpenVZ is easier to use and more stable than KVM (my experience).*

*@Sonwebhost*

*No, it's only when you purchase/create a VPS at our company you can manage. You cannot manage external VPS at different hosting companies.*


I hope I have answered all questions thoroughly enough.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 18, 2015)

This look very impressive!  What all languages are using here?

I'm going to assume PHP, MySQL, and Bash.  Anything else?


----------



## OnSebastian (Oct 19, 2015)

keanu said:


> *OnSebastian*
> 
> *We cannot implement OpenVZ because of the features such as auto-scaling and rebootless upgrades. We could drop these features, but I think OpenVZ is easier to use and more stable than KVM (my experience).*



OpenVZ sure is a stable solution but KVM also is. We are only using KVM because of different reasons right now and currently do not have any plan to switch. If you start to license your Panel it is always a good idea to offer OpenVZ and KVM as virtualization technolgies as many providers even offer both options for their customers.



KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> This look very impressive!  What all languages are using here?
> 
> I'm going to assume PHP, MySQL, and Bash.  Anything else?



As he said it is ultra-scalable i assume something more like Ruby/RAILS or Go and some NoSQL database probably?


----------



## dearroy (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice UI but when I am trying to access it:


This page (https://portal.elasticnode.net/) is currently offline. However, because the site uses CloudFlare's Always Online™ technology you can continue to surf a snapshot of the site. We will keep checking in the background and, as soon as the site comes back, you will automatically be served the live version.


----------



## PowerUpHosting-Udit (Nov 6, 2015)

Any plans to add Hyper-V as the provisioning in the future?


----------



## carlosx2 (Nov 24, 2015)

kvm is really a must, 


what would be really good if you would have one click installs that can protect the server against ddos attacks brute force, no one else that i know offers that. 


Also scaling of the disk space would be really good feature.


----------



## sterile (Nov 29, 2015)

Looks like you are doing some great work good job!


----------

